# new to the sport



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I just bought a muzzleloader this year and I was wondering what all I need to get started. I have seen some kits out there are they any good if so which one should I get. Any good videos on how to use them?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

You'll need cleaning stuff; brushes, solvent, etc. You'll obviously need powder and bullets, caps and bore butter if you feel it's really needed(I don't use it personally but I've heard alot of good things about using it.) Also, get a lot of really warm clothes, late season can get COLD! Last Saturday it was -31* when I went out to start my car up, it was a no go on getting it started so I couldn't go, but I have been able to hunt in those sorts or conditions, not fun unless you're dressed right. Good luck and enjoy your new muzzleloader!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

thorpebe, what muzzleloader did you get? What you need to start really depends on what you are shooting. I am only a 2nd year guy, so I can't tell you much, but there are some really smart people here, they should be able to get you hooked up right


----------

